# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle  تعريب SM-G935A اصدار 7.0 على EFT Dongle

## IMIM@HACK99

Wink SM-G935A 7.0 Add Arabic language By EFT Dongle

----------


## nabil gsm

شكرا

----------


## albhrawy

الله يبارك فيك اخى جزاك الله كل خير

----------

